# Bengal Cats...Breeders in Cumbria/North West/Scottish Borders... & information...



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi there,

I've kept and been around dogs all my life...but my father used to breed and show champion Blue Persian cats...

My partner and I live in a smallish house with a very small 'garden' (around 10' x 8') so cannot keep a dog as it just wouldn't be fair, even with daily frequent walks...

I've always liked Bengal cats, despite not really being a 'cat person'...

My dad came very close to getting one a few years ago now, when I was still living with my parents...but at the time we had a nutcase Jack Russell Terrier and a Bernese Mountain Dog (daft, but a clot)...and they now have an Old English Mastiff...so it's never really been practical...

My partner did mention a couple of months ago that we could have got a cat if I wasn't allergic (was quite allergic as a kid...) :whistling2: (probably 'forgotten about that now though, lol)...

I certainly don't seem to react to cats anymore, as we have a few friends with them and I've never reacted (I used to sneeze horrendously)...

However, I have found myself to be quite allergic to dogs now instead :bash:

I was always quite wheezy (asthmatic) when living with my parents, and frequently sneezing...due to the dogs and parrots...but it's never bothered me as the love for my animals makes it so worth the odd red nose!

I've been right up close stroking our friends or neighbours cats recently with no effect at all....not even a hint of a sniffle...and I've managed to touch my face and eyes with no effect either (as a kid my eyes would have swelled up like golf balls)...so I've deemed myself okay...

Anyhow...enough of the waffling...

I was wondering if there are any Bengal cat breeders on here, or if anyone knows of any good breeders in the North West, Cumbria or Scottish Borders...

I like the look of the Silver Spotted and Snow Spotted bengals and would really like to look into it...

I've emailed a couple of people I've found on Preloved selling kittens.

I don't wish to get one just yet as I want to read up fully and really think about it before I make any decisions...not something I would rush into anyway...and with Christmas comming up I doubt I could afford a £200-450 cat, plus all accessories etc!

If anyone can offer any advise regarding Bengals, or point me in the direction of a breeder it would be much appreciated...

One more thing...does anyone know the genetics behind the colours (snow, sliver etc - and the patterning)?

Best wishes and thanks in advance...


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

The Bengal Cat Club
This is probably a good place to start


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah, I've been having a look on there...

Been trawling the web for a bit...

Just wondered if there was anywhere on here that breeds them or knows of any decent breeders...it's like a minefield on the internet!! Lol...

I've emailed a few people now enquiring etc...

thanks


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

pied pythons said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've kept and been around dogs all my life...but my father used to breed and show champion Blue Persian cats...
> 
> ...


 
With that one statement DO NOT GET A BENGAL!

Really, Having kept Bengal Leopard Cats and both my mother in law and Best friend having bred them, If you are not a serious mad cat person then Bengals are really not going to be for you. They are very very very loud, demanding, Bossy, stuck up cats ever imagined! Seriously. I have also been put in A&E by a 8 month old F2 Bengal who went straight through my hand. Bengals are truely for mad cat people only. If your not a cat person you will not in anyway be able to cope with a Bengal. I am not Joking. Deadly serious.


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

hiya, i used to breed bengals and could def put you in touch with some really good breeders. I had silvers, snows and spotted. Also some great rescue centres for ex breeders if its justa pet you want?

They are on the whole a very demanding cat but are extremely intelligent and very rewarding.

be prepared for vet bills tho, they are very inquisitive and i have had numerous vet bills (some in region of 1000 +) due to them eating boxes, carpet, etc. They are quite destructive too.... wallpaper, curtains, blinds, doors etc

Dont mean to put you off as they are amazing but just be prepared!!!


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

also, persians are the most renowned for allergies. I too have asthma and i think its the density and scurf build up of there coats...

bengals have a much shorter more rex type of fur and i was never allergic


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> With that one statement DO NOT GET A BENGAL!
> 
> Really, Having kept Bengal Leopard Cats and both my mother in law and Best friend having bred them, If you are not a serious mad cat person then Bengals are really not going to be for you. They are very very very loud, demanding, Bossy, stuck up cats ever imagined! Seriously. I have also been put in A&E by a 8 month old F2 Bengal who went straight through my hand. Bengals are truely for mad cat people only. If your not a cat person you will not in anyway be able to cope with a Bengal. I am not Joking. Deadly serious.


I have to say that I'm inclined to agree with this. You need to appreciate that behind the Bengal is a wild cat. You might get a cat 5 or more generations removed from the Asian Leopard Cat, but the wild genes are still there and they can come out when the cat gets older.

If you do decide to go ahead, do as much research as it is possible to do and please be very careful of the kitten you eventually choose and the breeder you choose to buy from.

There are breeders in the north east, but I don't know any of these personally to recommend them. I absolutely agree with Pimperella that if you get a 'bad 'un' they can severely damage you. A friend of mine in Newcastle bought a stud boy from the first litter bred in this country and about 4 queens for him and she suffered an extremely bad bite from one of the females that she never succeeded in even being able to handle from the day she got it!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> With that one statement DO NOT GET A BENGAL!
> 
> Really, Having kept Bengal Leopard Cats and both my mother in law and Best friend having bred them, If you are not a serious mad cat person then Bengals are really not going to be for you. They are very very very loud, demanding, Bossy, stuck up cats ever imagined! Seriously. I have also been put in A&E by a 8 month old F2 Bengal who went straight through my hand. Bengals are truely for mad cat people only. If your not a cat person you will not in anyway be able to cope with a Bengal. I am not Joking. Deadly serious.


Sorry but you can't judge all bengals by a F2 :whistling2:.F1 are very tempermental and you only use for studs & Queens but need DWA to keep them and you treat as wild cats in runs'etc.F2 & F3 are tempermental you should only use as studs & Queens and don't need DWA but should treat them as semi ferals in runs'etc.F4 & plus are like any other pet cat only differance is they love water and SOUND! like they'll rip your face off but with the ones i handeled at the vet i worked at they're soppy and cute.All you need is a F4 begal and up raise it with kindness and there's no worrys.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry, but not all F4 and upwards Bengals are soppy! They can be, but most certainly not all of them are and it's not good advice to offer any novice cat owner that buying an F4 and raising it with kindness will be no worries!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

feorag said:


> Sorry, but not all F4 and upwards Bengals are soppy! They can be, but most certainly not all of them are and it's not good advice to offer any novice cat owner that buying an F4 and raising it with kindness will be no worries!


I didn't say all but the ones i met around 12 or so SOPPY!.But that the same with every domestic cat of any breed.1 in 5 there abouts is a pain in the a$$ that just cats for you.People don't own cats they just choose to live with you.Coz you feed them'etc but give a cat a reason to dislike you and there happy to go else where if they choose too.Personalities of indivduals are soppy or stroppy or a little of both not breeds.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, but you are giving advice to a total novice that buying an F4 bengal will give her/him no worries and this is simply not good advice. You cannot guarantee that she will be sold an absolutely soppy Bengal. As 12 week old kittens they mostly all will be, but maturity can change them somewhat. Also if your knowledge is that good then you should know that F1 males are inevitably sterile as with any hyrid, so only queens are kept to be mated from.

If the OP has no experience of cats in general, then as Pimperella suggests and I endorse, she might be better choosing a different breed of spotted cat, one that has been bred from domestic cats only and one which will have a personality to suit what she is looking for, such as a British Spotted, an Oriental Spotted, an Ocicat or an Egyptian Mau, all of which come in silver.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

feorag said:


> Yes, but you are giving advice to a total novice that buying an F4 bengal will give her/him no worries and this is simply not good advice. You cannot guarantee that she will be sold an absolutely soppy Bengal. As 12 week old kittens they mostly all will be, but maturity can change them somewhat. Also if your knowledge is that good then you should know that F1 males are inevitably sterile as with any hyrid, so only queens are kept to be mated from.
> 
> If the OP has no experience of cats in general, then as Pimperella suggests and I endorse, she might be better choosing a different breed of spotted cat, one that has been bred from domestic cats only and one which will have a personality to suit what she is looking for, such as a British Spotted, an Oriental Spotted, an Ocicat or an Egyptian Mau, all of which come in silver.


 

Feorag is right, i looked into Bengals, and went to meet a few breeders and their cats, they are very active, lively, destructive and not for the faint hearted or beginners.
Very noisy too.............

I`d go ocicat or mau, and if i was on a budget, look for a young ex-breeding queen looking for a good home, they are vaccinated, speyed and you can see the temperament/personality of the cat.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a bengal/Mau cross and he is an utter nightmare. He is very destructive and noisey but very very clever. He chews things up, knocks things off worktops/shelves, spills his waterdish all over the floor, hates being restrained (cutting claws etc), attacks anything that moves and gets utterly carried away when playing and has hurt me quite badly. 

He does most of the destructive things for attention, especially if he wants fed first thing in the morning. We can't leave anything on the worktop that he could realistically smash on the floor and have to store food high up as he can open doors. 

He has taught all the other cats these tricks too, and now my supposedly soppy ragdoll is just as bad. He is noisey and eats anything and constantly hounds you for attention. It is hard to give one attention without the two other cats getting very jealous.

I am cat mad....and even I find him hard work a lot of the time. There are other cats that would be much less work than one of these!

I don't want to stop you getting one, but its just a few things to think about... I wouldn't get one again knowing what they are like...

Anna


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

feorag said:


> Yes, but you are giving advice to a total novice that buying an F4 bengal will give her/him no worries and this is simply not good advice.


Your saying that bengals F4's not like any other domestic cat breed so EVERY ONE that own a domestic NON BENGAL breed of cat no matter how meny years of being a cat owner will ever be ready.EVERY ONE that owns a bengal for the first time will be a novice and what you saying about them NO! BODY will ever be ready to own one.The only differance i notist about them is bengals that came from a regular domestic short hair cat line was fairly vocal but not to bad.But bengal that came from siamese cat line would scram the place down.

PIED PYTHON! all i can say is find a local bengal breeder tell them that bengals intrest you and ask if you can visit as you would like to see the character of adult benals for your self.You should get a good idea as they usually own more than one adult cat around.You want to see how they behave and interact with people'etc.But seeing around 12 or so stranger bangals in a vet and not one bounced on my face trying to kill me tell me all i need to know about them.And that is they don't deserve the scare story.

It these type of comments that p:censor: me off when it come to bull-type breed of dogs.That a bull breed that done buy one of them they'll rip you face off.Well NO! they won't as a whole.They are individuals even though there a breed a the roads they take in life is what make them what they are NOT! just coz there a bull breed.

When i got my staffy my mum was scared s:censor:less of her coz of the scare storys.But now having had one in the family for 10 year my mum wouldn't have anything else and when cleo has lived her life  .Next dog i know my mum would't say no to a bull-type breed of any type.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

feorag said:


> Also if your knowledge is that good then you should know that F1 males are inevitably sterile as with any hyrid, so only queens are kept to be mated from.


Back at cha!
F1 & F2 male are NEARLY always infertile.That not all they are still test bred.And in very rare cases they prove not to fire blanks.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

To be fair I don't think you can compare bull breeds to bengals. Bengals are recently domesticated. Bull breeds have been domesticated for hundreds of years. It's just the media jumping on a bandwagon.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Katiexx said:


> To be fair I don't think you can compare bull breeds to bengals. Bengals are recently domesticated. Bull breeds have been domesticated for hundreds of years. It's just the media jumping on a bandwagon.


This forum IS MEDIA they just told hundreds of people that point blank bengal are BAD.Same same papers tell people bull breeds are BAD same thing.Dosen't matter how long bengal are domesticated if they was all dangerous they would all be DWA and there not so there not all bad.Thing is when you breed a Asian leoprd cat to a Domestic short hair = f1 bengal.They have a 50/50 thing going on in there brain.They will either be like there Asian leopard perant flighty and unredicttable OR tame very much like a domestic short hair regular cat.F2 can be the same if you breed a domestic short hair to a flighty F1.But if you breed properly and only breed domestic short hairs to tame well mannered F1's & F2's you'll get better more sutible F3's,F4's'etc.And coz this is the case bengals around today are nothing like the bengal around when they first came about.Today bengals are laced with domestic blood.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Well the breeder who my friend got her two from has kept f1's & f2's. As well as her current breeding queens & stud boys. The F1's & F2's were kept outside in enclosures as opposed to in the house as she said they were thoroughly unpredictable. It's like a lights just switched on suddenly and they can turn. And YES realistically they can do damage. Not saying other cats don't do the same though. This was her choice as a breeder and a mother.

I think the main point Pimp was trying to make is that unless you're a big cat lover, bengals may not be for you, they're vocal, balshy, demanding....all the things that to me I adore in cats..but they're not for everyone, and that's all they were trying to say. 

At the end of the day cats & dogs are a HUGE responsibility and you need to get an animal that 'fits' with yourself and your circumstances. Personally i'm one who will take every waif and stray and work with them, but not everyones the same, and if an animal doesn't gel with their lifestyle they can't cope or work on it due to a busy lifestyle etc.

All they were trying to do, in my humble opinion, is make sure the OP had thoroughly thought the decision through. If he has, all power to him.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

gazz said:


> Your saying that bengals F4's not like any other domestic cat breed so EVERY ONE that own a domestic NON BENGAL breed of cat no matter how meny years of being a cat owner will ever be ready.EVERY ONE that owns a bengal for the first time will be a novice and what you saying about them NO! BODY will ever be ready to own one.The only differance i notist about them is bengals that came from a regular domestic short hair cat line was fairly vocal but not to bad.But bengal that came from siamese cat line would scram the place down.


No I didn't say that at all! Please do not put words into my mouth! I said some F4s _may not_ provide "no worries" which was what you were actually saying! The OP has never owned a cat and the point we were making was as a novice cat owner the Bengal may not be an ideal breed to start with. I never at any stage said that people with experience of cats shouldn't have bengals. You need to read what people write and not over-react. My advice was if the OP was determined to own a Bengal, then do their homework and ensure they are careful in selecting their kitten and their breeder.



gazz said:


> This forum IS MEDIA they just told hundreds of people that point blank bengal are BAD.Dosen't matter how long bengal are domesticated if they was all dangerous they would all be DWA and there not so there not all bad.Thing is when you breed a Asian leoprd cat to a Domestic short hair = f1 bengal.They have a 50/50 thing going on in there brain.They will either be like there Asian leopard perant flighty and unredicttable OR tame very much like a domestic short hair regular cat.F2 can be the same if you breed a domestic short hair to a flighty F1.But if you breed properly and only breed domestic short hairs to tame well mannered F1's & F2's you'll get better more sutible F3's,F4's'etc.And coz this is the case bengals around today are nothing like the bengal around when they first came about.Today bengals are laced with domestic blood.


Excuse me, but please point to where I said "point blank" bengals are BAD?? I never said that at all, please go back and read my original post. Also please direct me to where the information is that informs that F1 bengals are tame, very much like a domestic shorthair?

BTW how many Bengals have you owned or had regular experience of, apart from ones visiting the vets, to make you such an expert?



Katiexx said:


> I think the main point Pimp was trying to make is that unless you're a big cat lover, bengals may not be for you, they're vocal, balshy, demanding....all the things that to me I adore in cats..but they're not for everyone, and that's all they were trying to say.
> 
> At the end of the day cats & dogs are a HUGE responsibility and you need to get an animal that 'fits' with yourself and your circumstances. Personally i'm one who will take every waif and stray and work with them, but not everyones the same, and if an animal doesn't gel with their lifestyle they can't cope or work on it due to a busy lifestyle etc.
> 
> All they were trying to do, in my humble opinion, is make sure the OP had thoroughly thought the decision through. If he has, all power to him.


Thank you Katie, you obviously properly read the posts on this thread and understood them.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

gazz dear, I fell you are totally missing the point. The OP has NO EXPERIENCE of cats of his own, or has a like for cats in general. If you are not a cat person then seriously, owning a Bengal is not for you. 

I have had a hell of a lot more experience than 12 bengals believe me what with both my best mate and mother in law breeding them for years! 

They are cats that are for mad cat people. And I mean mad cat people. These cats demand WORSHIP not just attention. Seeing one in a vets is nowt to living with one full time. They are simplely not cats that are for people who are not cat people. It's like a first time snake owner getting a Cobra and expecting it to be as docile as a Corn! 
They hunt, the swim. 
Had plenty of ours leap into the bath with me in it lol 

They will scream all night long if you gave them the wrong tea that evening. If you walk past them and don't worship them, they repay you later with having chewed up pc cables! 

They think, they like to toy with you on a daily basis.

Seeing 12 or a 100 Bengals in a vets surgery is NOTHING to having to live with one.

Thank you Feorag, You know exactly where I am coming from on this.
Our first 3 Bengals were in fact rescues because a new cat owner had jumped on the bandwagon and discovered they are seriously hard work. 

I just thought the OP should know what they are truely like to live with. Since as a lot of Bengals get dumped nowadays due to people not knowing what they are like.
They are so far from the laid back docile almost retarded nature of Persians.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

gazz said:


> Your saying that bengals F4's not like any other domestic cat breed so EVERY ONE that own a domestic NON BENGAL breed of cat no matter how meny years of being a cat owner will ever be ready.EVERY ONE that owns a bengal for the first time will be a novice and what you saying about them NO! BODY will ever be ready to own one.The only differance i notist about them is bengals that came from a regular domestic short hair cat line was fairly vocal but not to bad.But bengal that came from siamese cat line would scram the place down.
> 
> PIED PYTHON! all i can say is find a local bengal breeder tell them that bengals intrest you and ask if you can visit as you would like to see the character of adult benals for your self.You should get a good idea as they usually own more than one adult cat around.You want to see how they behave and interact with people'etc.But seeing around 12 or so stranger bangals in a vet and not one bounced on my face trying to kill me tell me all i need to know about them.And that is they don't deserve the scare story.
> 
> ...





*Fact 1. Dogs can be trained and socalised to be lovely dogs, as equally any breed of dog can be made to be bad through bad training poor socialisation or training to be so.*

*Fact 2. Bengal cats are after all Cats which bend to no mans will. They do what they want, when they want, how they want. Sod the rest of the world! You can't make a Bengal not be a Bengal. They are what they are, Highly Superior Cats who know they are better than You.*


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

feorag said:


> Also please direct me to where the information is that informs that F1 bengals are tame, very much like a domestic shorthair?
> 
> BTW how many Bengals have you owned or had regular experience of, apart from ones visiting the vets, to make you such an expert?


Not ARE but CAN BE.Read the (Thing to know about F generation) part.Read all but the bit i'm refering to starts with 'ON THE OTHER HAND'.
All About the Bengal Cat Breed

And please don't pull that whole have you ownd ? NO! well you don't know thing out your hat.It really annoying when people do that.Steven hawking has NEVER been into to space so he dosen't know anything about space ? Ofcourse not.I know what i've seen and what i've seen have NOT expressed a problem.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

gazz said:


> Not ARE but CAN BE.Read the (Thing to know about F generation) part.Read all but the bit i'm refering to starts with 'ON THE OTHER HAND'.
> All About the Bengal Cat Breed
> 
> And please don't pull that whole have you ownd ? NO! well you don't know thing out your hat.It really annoying when people do that.Steven hawking has NEVER been into to space so he dosen't know anything about space ? Ofcourse not.I know what i've seen and what i've seen have NOT expressed a problem.


Oh FFS grow up!!! Space is space is space! We are talking about a living creature here! Bengals can have different characteristics depending on their breeding lines and this is important!

If your experience of bengals is in a vet's surgery, then you have no idea of what they are like to live with. The OP has already volunteered the information "not really being a 'cat person'..." and yet you are telling her that she will have no worries with a F4 bengal if she treats it with kindness. That is just irresponsible - not just for the OP but for the bengal cat she might buy. If the cat she chooses turns out to be an extreme example of the breed and she hasn't the experience to deal with it or the enthusiasm for the breed to accept it, then someone else has to pick up the pieces and try and do something for the cat! Odds on it won't be you!!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

feorag said:


> Oh FFS grow up!!!


WOW! it can swear mg: are you old enough to say that word ?:hmm:.Having to resorting to that word i think NOT! :whistling2:.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> *Fact 1. Dogs can be trained and socalised to be lovely dogs, as equally any breed of dog can be made to be bad through bad training poor socialisation or training to be so.*
> ...


I wasn't compairing a bull breed dog to a bengal.I was more refering to MEDIA and wording and the stick such dog breeds get coz of wrong wording.Your words'I have also been put in A&E by a 8 month old F2 Bengal who went straight through my hand'Fair enough this happen and dose happen but not just with bengals.But pied python is somome looking into getting a bengal.Assuming she knows what *F2* means at this point in her research.She read pretty much'I have also been put in A&E by a 8 month old Bengal who went straight through my hand.But f4's & plus are way more mellow than you avridge F1's to F3's.I mean a feral/simi feral regular domestic breed will go straight though your hand to which you'll have to go to A&E.That not the first thing that is said to people when they want a cat coz there are pet cat that will do the same thing there happy to live with you as long as you leave them alone and touch me i'll have you.All cats of any breed are individuals and behave in differant ways cat to cat.If pied python went to a good breeder and stated that it was for a pet purpose only nothing more.She would get a bengal of a filial more suted to a home environment which would be a F4 & PLUS.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

gazz said:


> WOW! it can swear mg: are you old enough to say that word ?:hmm:.Having to resorting to that word i think NOT! :whistling2:.



Yes Eileen is old enough to say that word, I'd hazard a guess and say that she's older than you. I shan't broadcast her age as she is a lady and that's not polite, if she wishes to tell you i'm sure she will do. But with a comeback like that it doesn't make you look particularly good in all fairness.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Or very mature!!!

To be quite honest Katie I didn't deem a childish response like that worth answering! Apart from anything else,my name is in my signature so I'm not an "it"!!

With an attitude problem like that nobody's going to win - this person is obviously an expert and I'm out of this thread. I've got better things to do than argue with a child!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

feorag said:


> Or very mature!!!
> 
> To be quite honest Katie I didn't deem a childish response like that worth answering! Apart from anything else,my name is in my signature so I'm not an "it"!!
> 
> With an attitude problem like that nobody's going to win - this person is obviously an expert and I'm out of this thread. I've got better things to do than argue with a child!


 
I agree hun, when dealing with retards who think they know soooooooooo much more than experts it's pointless and we can only hope they do themselves injury so our taxes ain't going to fund them more.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

gazz said:


> i wasn't compairing a bull breed dog to a bengal.i was more refering to media and wording and the stick such dog breeds get coz of wrong wording.your words'i have also been put in a&e by a 8 month old f2 bengal who went straight through my hand'fair enough this happen and dose happen but not just with bengals.but pied python is somome looking into getting a bengal.assuming she knows what *f2* means at this point in her research.she read pretty much'i have also been put in a&e by a 8 month old bengal who went straight through my hand.but f4's & plus are way more mellow than you avridge f1's to f3's.i mean a feral/simi feral regular domestic breed will go straight though your hand to which you'll have to go to a&e.that not the first thing that is said to people when they want a cat coz there are pet cat that will do the same thing there happy to live with you as long as you leave them alone and touch me i'll have you.all cats of any breed are individuals and behave in differant ways cat to cat.if pied python went to a good breeder and stated that it was for a pet purpose only nothing more.she would get a bengal of a filial more suted to a home environment which would be a f4 & plus.


 
*you made the comparisson. Yes you!*
*you are the one coming out with shit you haven't a clue on. Crawl back under your rock gazz.*


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Well...thank you for turning my thread into a slagging match...being rather childish and littering a post asking for advice and help...

You'll notice I haven't since replied...I really didn't see the point after following all the replies...

I've taken into account the sensible replies, which are much appreciated...but I will be going elsewhere for advice I think!

Within hours this thread turned into a playground arguement...I was like watching a pack of wolves jump on the same piece of meat...

Not offense to anyone...it's merely an observation.

Just to clear things up...I'm not in anyway thinking of just going out a getting a Bengal...they're a cat I've loved for years and was asking for more information and advice on them (and for breeders do I could go and actually experience what they're like)...

I'm not a big cat person, no, but this doesn't in any way mean I don't like cats...lol, and not all persians are docile - trust me, it used to take a large broom just to get in the kitchen with one of my dads...

I'm not a complete novice where it comes to cats, I've been around them all my life, either with family keeping them etc, or when we've fostered or taken care of lost cats which made their way into our house before finding their true owners etc...although I appreciate this isn't the same as keeping one full time for years.

I don't make a habit of jumping into anything at all...least of all taking on a Bengal on a whim...

I came on here with the thread to get some first hand advice on them...which I now have to some degree...all the silly nonsence in between wasn't really necessary...

We wouldn't have been getting any cat/kitten any time soon...likely not for a couple of years whether it be a Bengal or a moggy...but I like to plan way ahead, and to know exactly what I'm dealing with before I make any decisions about whether I would be able to take on an animal of whatever species, and if I would be able to provide it with what it needs...

We won't be getting a dog for perhaps another 10 years (until we can move to somewhere with a proper garden) but I'm still looking into breeders, so I am up to speed with everything, and well informed, and know exactly what I'm after etc...

And just for the record...I'm after an English Bull Terrier and a Staffy, lol...
(Staffys particularly having lovely natures on the whole...and yes, I've a lifetime of experience with dogs...large and small...)

Best wishes to all and thank you to Feorag for the PM...


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Baa-ram-ewe, baa-ram-ewe. To your breed, your fleece, your clan be true. Sheep be true. Baa-ram-ewe.









Sheep you are now free to think for your self :thumb:.

Take a look at this site About Bengal Cats wrote by bengal people,advice for future bengal people.So you go tell him/her them and all that would of had to agree with this quote is wrong


the bengal cat club said:


> Whilst the domestic Bengal is similar in appearance to the Asian Leopard cat and its genetic makeup contains a contribution from that wild cat species, its temperament is however purely domestic.


 if there as bad as you are making out ?well? Like i said cat is a cat each is differant don't base the breed on individuals (this is the same point i was trying to make in referance to bull breed dogs) but can 't expect much off sheep.A good breeder won't sell you a cat that only sutible for breeding if you want it for purely as a pet.

you call me imamature and your the one the broke out the 'FOR F:censor: SAKE' first.I only replyed with the IT after.


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

I have to confess I haven't read this whole thread (I got bored with all the arguing) but I have FOUR bengal cats at home. The oldest is almost 5 years old, the brothers are 4 and a half, and the girl is about 3.

I have to say, having owned moggies for years, that our 4 bengals are *no different* to any other cat. They are no noisier, no more destructive or mad than any other cat. They are certainly prettier and they all have their own personalities, but I really can't see why people are saying that if you have no experience of cats you shouldn't get one - it's not like the OP is wanting to buy a Siberian Tiger... 

Other than our slight problem with territory spraying (which seems to have gone away) we have never had ANY problems with our cats. They don't scream all night, they don't claw the furniture, they don't chew things they shouldn't (apart from 'Boo who eats spiders). They are from 2 different breeders as well. Perhaps our cats are just particularly unusual?? And they are DEFINITELY purebred bengals!!


----------



## acrantophis (Sep 26, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but as an ex bengal breeder and now an F2 owner, i dont agree with most of what has been said, we own 4 bengals and yes they climb on the kitchen counter and yes they will knock kiwi fruit from the dish and play with them, steal pens and other items and our f2 can occasionally knocks his dish over......so what ?, 3 only eat biscuits and never touch meat, so no mess ever, i have kept various other moggies and these traits are present in many of these too. If you want a pile of fluff with no personality that is aloof and ignores you, then yes another breed is better generally. We may be predjudiced as after normal bengals, we wanted an f2 for the even stronger character and yes he does. Horses for courses i guess, but as most of us here keep reptiles: the injuries a monitor or iguana can, and do inflict, is nothing to a cat scratch from playing ; They do have claws !! that said, other than our f2 who can play rough fairly often (but he is playing, not trying to hurt and we love it), our later generation cats left from our breeding days are very docile and NEVER bite or scratch at all. The best description is probably that the keep their kitten playfulness in adulthood more than other cats and we`ve been quite amazed at times by their intelligence- opening doors, coming to get you when another is in trouble, ect, but as with all animals there are very different personalitis, two are never off our lap and two dont really like to be picked up and would prefer to be next to you or maybe a foot away, but always where we are never the less. 
Our F2 experiences in more depth- www.loungeleopard.co.uk


----------

